# brown water conditioner



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

quick question: i have a 2l jug of nutrafin aqua plus tap water conditioner, is it supposed to be brown in colour??

and it expires in jan 2012.

thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yes. They do have that light brown color.


----------

